# Looking at getting a 1971 BMW 2002. Let me know what things I should look out for?



## HeavyKid (May 15, 2015)

New here to the forum. My buddy has a 1971 roundie and I'm hoping to pick it up, but I have some questions and I'm seeking everyones advice.

There is a little surface rust (based on the photos he's sent me) and it is in running order. The brake lines, coolant and oils new and its in running order. 
I do plan on getting a pre-purchase inspection and giving it a few more test runs. It has been sitting for a little over a year, but has had services since then.

For those of you fine folks who have 02's and or have had experiences with 02's what common things should I look out for. How bad is a little rust and can it be a self fix until I'm ready to get new paint? 


My overal plan is to restore over time (given that the base of the vehicle is pretty solid). I want to do an M3 engine swap eventually and keep it moving for a weekend car for the Wife and I.

I appreciate your input in advance! 


Cheers,

HeavyKid


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Where do you live? Check out 2002ad.com and bavauto.com. Rust on these cars can be a nightmare--even a little. Pretty much all the rubber will need updating or care, including the guibo/flex shaft on the axle. But my god are they fun to own and drive. I'd also check out the BMW archive website for parts that might not be easily available otherwise. Good luck! Let's see pics from. NOw thru completion.


----------

